# P45+ 2nd 3870 DDR4, P45+4830 or 9600GT+750i?



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

Your thoughts needed on this I have been pondering this for days.

Between these 3 choices what would you do? Budget has to be as little as possible and all parts have to be bought new or MAYBE open box newegg.

EDIT
Single 4850/9800GT is a possibility with DFI. Also I must throw out there, single 4830 would work ok and look around for P45 later but not much later?

I must add, I absolutely love single slot cards.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2009)

Am I missing something here...what are the 3 choices exactly?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

P45 + 4830! My single 4830 is maxing all my games at 1920x1080.. I'm gonna go crossfire soon so I will tell you how that goes!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2009)

I've heard those 4830's are pretty damn good cards overall. Seems they're pretty damn good for a budget gamer for sure, how OC-able are they? How hot do they run? I might snag one for a friends' build in a few weeks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I've heard those 4830's are pretty damn good cards overall. Seems they're pretty damn good for a budget gamer for sure, how OC-able are they? How hot do they run? I might snag one for a friends' build in a few weeks.





ShadowFold said:


> *Cooling + Overclocking*
> The cooler on this card is very good. It only has a 2pin fan header, however, it keeps the card cool enough while creating almost no noise. It keeps the GPU at around 41c idle(46c idle OC) and 55c load(59c load OC) which is pretty impressive. It also covers the memory which most of the other 4830 models seem to ignore. I did find it strange that one of the memory chips was left uncovered..(link) Another thing that's great about the cooling is it has a heatsink on the VRM's which again, most other 4830 models ignore.
> This card not only cools great and runs great, it overclocks like a dream. I had it running at 700mhz on the core for well over 5 hours playing Left 4 Dead non-stop and I did not see a single artifact.. My old HD 4850 couldn't even clock that high on stock voltage!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

@Kursah

P45+ 2nd 3870 DDR4, P45+4830 or 9600GT+750i?

@Shadowfold & Kursah

I think I partially made up my mind, should I go with the new 1GB 4830 for $45 extra?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey JR, be careful dude, i found out DFI has no central office in the US to handle RMAs, only People in Europe can do RMA to the Manufacturer, because TBH id rather send stuff back to the manufacturer than try to deal with etailers RMA process, because for 1 i found out there is a greater chance of getting another dud product from the etailer than there is the manufacturer, Example

Tiger Direct, Radeon x1950 Pro- Died in 3 days, RMA directly to Sapphire (LexCorp USA or something for RMA process Sapphire is based in HK) got brand new board from HK, perfect no flaws, been in here for i believe 2 years now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah the 512 has been fine for me. I'm playing on a relatively high res too.

Get this ASUS one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289
It's been great to me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> hey JR, be careful dude, i found out DFI has no central office in the US to handle RMAs, only People in Europe can do RMA to the Manufacturer, because TBH id rather send stuff back to the manufacturer than try to deal with etailers RMA process, because for 1 i found out there is a greater chance of getting another dud product from the etailer than there is the manufacturer, Example
> 
> Tiger Direct, Radeon x1950 Pro- Died in 3 days, RMA directly to Sapphire (LexCorp USA or something for RMA process Sapphire is based in HK) got brand new board from HK, perfect no flaws, been in here for i believe 2 years now.



No warranty on this DFI, and Im looking at a P5Q Pro.



ShadowFold said:


> Nah the 512 has been fine for me. I'm playing on a relatively high res too.
> 
> Get this ASUS one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289
> It's been great to me



Cheers! Whats the hit like with AA/AF enabled?


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd say 512mb, if you want a 1GB card get something more powerful that will better utilize that extra space, from what I'm reading the 512mb versions are pretty damn impressive and that Asus looks good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289R

cheaper than new, just a reshelved card, never used basically.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't get much of a hit with 4x AA. Much like my old 4850.. It takes filters very well. But at 1920x1080 I don't really need any AA.



eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289R
> 
> cheaper than new, just a reshelved card, never used basically.



Meh.. New is only 10$ more and it's got free shipping, while the open box has 7$ shipping.. The only good open box deals that are worth it are ones that are 20$+.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't get much of a hit with 4x AA. Much like my old 4850.. It takes filters very well. But at 1920x1080 I don't really need any AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.. New is only 10$ more and it's got free shipping, while the open box has 7$ shipping.. The only good open box deals that are worth it are ones that are 20$+.



Mmk, and thats not a problem as I dont game with AA as it is. 1680x1050 here with most games max'd right now. Been contemplating picking up an 8400GS PCI  along with it to handle some physx.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 8, 2009)

p45 + 4830... 4830 OC= 4850... 4850 = 3870X2...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> hey JR, be careful dude, i found out DFI has no central office in the US to handle RMAs, only People in Europe can do RMA to the Manufacturer, because TBH id rather send stuff back to the manufacturer than try to deal with etailers RMA process, because for 1 i found out there is a greater chance of getting another dud product from the etailer than there is the manufacturer, Example
> 
> Tiger Direct, Radeon x1950 Pro- Died in 3 days, RMA directly to Sapphire (LexCorp USA or something for RMA process Sapphire is based in HK) got brand new board from HK, perfect no flaws, been in here for i believe 2 years now.



DFI has a San Jose, CA office that handles the RMA's I know this because I send my boards to them.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 8, 2009)

single 4830, offers more future proof


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> DFI has a San Jose, CA office that handles the RMA's I know this because I send my boards to them.



you have a link to their RMA process because its no where on their site.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2009)

my advice forget ATI 3xxx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

Mmk guys got all the great answers I needed/wanted!!! 4830 for now, then 2nd 4830 + board not much later. 

Cheers!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey check this out..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136051
160$, don't know if it's out of your range but that's a sweet deal..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

Was looking at this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136053R

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299R


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought the open box p5q pro, I would get that. As long as u dont mind not having any accessories.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

P5Q Pro for sure. I loved mine!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> you have a link to their RMA process because its no where on their site.



http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/xxcmcontactus  Call or eamail them they will send over a PDF. and have you fill it out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

p45+2nd 3870 seems best to me


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2009)

Jr send me a pm with your ideas I do have a HD3870 from Visiontek which with a bit of a pencil hits 925/1300.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

YGPM peet. 

@pos

I kinda made up my mind on the P45+4830. Your reasoning of dual 3870 please.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> YGPM peet.
> 
> @pos
> 
> I kinda made up my mind on the P45+4830. Your reasoning of dual 3870 please.



2 3870 give better performance then 1 4830. but 2 4830's is better then 2 3870s but BOTH the 3870 and 4830 are about the same as the 8800GT with a overclocked 8800GT pulling ahead of the 4830 in alot of games and benchmarks. The 3870 is behind the 8800GT in alot of games and benchmarks. so the 4830 isn't a bad choice. But i am sucker for dual video cards. You already have the 3870 so i would just get a 2nd one IF YOU CAN GET ONE FOR CHEAP. If not then go 4830....


goes something like this 3870<9800GT<4830 BUT in some cases it goes like this 3870<4830<9800GT 

In Xfire/SLI 
CF3870<cf4830<SLI 9800GT. not always true in all cases 

sorry if that post is confusing and/or rambles on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2009)

I completely understand POS, unfortunately Im locked down to newegg and wife wants me to go brand new this time around. Also, I wont settle for a GDDR3 flavored 3870 either, in which case HD3870 GDDR4's are same price as the HD4830.

Oh and BTW ... 
single 4830with clocking is on par to 2 3870's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I completely understand POS, unfortunately Im locked down to newegg and wife wants me to go brand new this time around. Also, I wont settle for a GDDR3 flavored 3870 either, in which case HD3870 GDDR4's are same price as the HD4830.
> 
> Oh and BTW ...
> single 4830with clocking is on par to 2 3870's.



 so 1 4830 clocked should pwn a clocked 8800GT but from the reviews i have read it doesn't.  but i would go with 4830 then if they are the same price as a GDDR4 3870


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 9, 2009)

P45+ 2nd 3870  <---- fo sho

A 4870 would be needed to match it. 4830 is 'entry level' for a reason.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 2 3870 give better performance then 1 4830. but 2 4830's is better then 2 3870s but BOTH the 3870 and 4830 are about the same as the 8800GT with a overclocked 8800GT pulling ahead of the 4830 in alot of games and benchmarks. The 3870 is behind the 8800GT in alot of games and benchmarks. so the 4830 isn't a bad choice. But i am sucker for dual video cards. You already have the 3870 so i would just get a 2nd one IF YOU CAN GET ONE FOR CHEAP. If not then go 4830....



I own a 3870 crossfire set and an 8800gtx. The 8800gtx scored a 11k (3dm06) and one 3870 scored 13k. It's faster in my games as well.

My 3870s crossfire got 19k but that was before my upgrade to a quadcore. Might hit 20 now. I hate my 8800gtx which is why it's being sold. =)

I broke one of my 3870s and everything I'm reading says it'll take a 4870 to match my 3870s cf. I'm going to go with a 4870 though so I can put my 3870 in another machine.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 9, 2009)

"In a word, the 4800 series is excellent. The HD 4850 doesn't quite beat the HD 3870X2 overall, but it comes darn close. The HD 4870, meanwhile, does make a clean sweep of the 3870X2, and it does so for less money."
- http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/06/ati-4800-series-review.ars

"The final overclocks of our card *(HD4830)* are 754 MHz core (31% overclock) and 943 MHz Memory (5% overclock). While the memory overclock is not very spectacular, the core overclock is. Essentially this means you can overclock your card beyond HD 4850 speeds to make up for the missing shaders."
- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_4830/

So you will have slightly (5-8%) slower performance than the 3870X2 with a 4830 clocked at 750+ Mhz, but less power consumption and the option to pick up another 4830.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

I also have another option I have been contemplating.

750i+9800GT.

So far so good with P45+4830

EDIT:

Oh and I also did find a nice 8800GTS G92 on ebay I may just pickup.


----------



## farid (Feb 9, 2009)

Ill go with 750i+9600/9800 GT. That was my previous build before upgrading to a GTX260.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2009)

I say grab the DFI and a 4850 if it's still an option. I love mine, but 1920x1200 is a little too much for it, so I stepped up to a 4870 1GB. But at 1680x1050, a 4850 is perfect.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I say grab the DFI and a 4850 if it's still an option. I love mine, but 1920x1200 is a little too much for it, so I stepped up to a 4870 1GB. But at 1680x1050, a 4850 is perfect.



If I do a DFI Bloodiron P45, I am forced into the cheapest 4830 I can get.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 9, 2009)

P5Q + 4830.

Sounds like an awesome budget platform, but 2x 3870's would be nice. hmm. that's a tough one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> P5Q + 4830.
> 
> Sounds like an awesome budget platform, but 2x 3870's would be nice. hmm. that's a tough one.



Well, could pickup a 1GB flavor or a GDDR4 flavor of the HD4830. Your thoughts?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 9, 2009)

P45 and 4830 would be best IMO, you could get a 2nd 4830 for xfire (if that board supports it) and that will give you sick performance for the price.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/565/1049565/hd-4830-crossfire-wipes-out-gtx-280


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> P45 and 4830 would be best IMO, you could get a 2nd 4830 for xfire (if that board supports it) and that will give you sick performance for the price.
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/565/1049565/hd-4830-crossfire-wipes-out-gtx-280



I'm assuming they used 8.11 Cats for that "??"

EDIT-

DDR4 flavor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814140099

1GB flavor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127402


----------



## r9 (Feb 9, 2009)

P45 2x3870 most powerful combo. P45 + 4830 slower at start with option for faster CF in future.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, could pickup a 1GB flavor or a GDDR4 flavor of the HD4830. Your thoughts?



1GB would be nice, especially if you plan on using it for your 42"!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> 1GB would be nice, especially if you plan on using it for your 42"!



For $40 more though? I do play @ 1920x1080 currently. Just looking towards newer games that come out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> For $40 more though? I do play @ 1920x1080 currently. Just looking towards newer games that come out.



My 512 is doing fine at 1920x1080


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 9, 2009)

4830 it can oc until it could fly!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127402 << Oc'ing god of 4830's

FUD review http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11092&Itemid=40

PC stats review with OC... http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2345&page=4


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127402 << Oc'ing god of 4830's



They don't have heatsinks on any of the mosfets. You would think they get hot at 700+mhz right? I know the heatsinks on the VRM's on my ASUS 4830 get kinda warm at 700mhz after playing games for a few hours.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They don't have heatsinks on any of the mosfets. You would think they get hot at 700+mhz right? I know the heatsinks on the VRM's on my ASUS 4830 get kinda warm at 700mhz after playing games for a few hours.



they use a completely different power system on the MSI so i dont know about the VRM temps - but not one review on newegg mentioned that their VRM's popped, so they probably dont need too much cooling.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry for asking a stupid question, but when you guys mention VRMs are you speaking of the switching mosfets?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2009)

P45 + 4830 = Epic Win!

the 4830 rocks a hefty overclock to match 4850 speeds. 

Of course a 3870x2 is another great option you could add to your existing setup. PM me if your interested in one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2009)

@mlee

Thank you for the offer but no thank you.

@everyone else

Will not be able to afford that 1GB card. We are looking at $100 max for card and must be brand new or used but within 1 month of purchase.

EDIT:

O and btw, I will have to go open box for a motherboard. It will not change the fact of going P5Q Pro but it will change which board I go 750i with.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for which 750i motherboard to go with thats open box on newegg?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mlee
> 
> Thank you for the offer but no thank you.



No problem, open offer for you man!   That 4830 should be close to $100 it's a nice card.  I think I saw a used one in fit's deal finder thread for close to that.  Maybe he can help.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I thank you for that also mlee. Unfortunately I would have to definitely get a new power supply if I go that route and it would blow my whole budget.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 10, 2009)

what is your budget?

:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127394 cheapest 4830 i could find that isnt open box...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> what is your budget?
> 
> :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127394 cheapest 4830 i could find that isnt open box...



This comes out cheaper with shipping included:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289

But I am scouting a 4830 currently at $80 shipping included and plan on buying it tomorrow. As far as budget goes I am trying to keep it close to or under 150-165.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> This comes out cheaper with shipping included:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121289
> 
> But I am scouting a 4830 currently at $80 shipping included and plan on buying it tomorrow.



sweet deal man... that card will pwn your 3870 something awful.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> sweet deal man... that card will pwn your 3870 something awful.



Yeah, I really like the Asus tho. Would love to go XFX but I cant find any in a worthwhile price range.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

OK guys, ended up going 8800GTS + 750i. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK guys, ended up going 8800GTS + 750i. Thank you everyone for your input.



G92 GTS or G80?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> G92 GTS or G80?



Linky bro.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Linky bro.



NICE


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2009)

Neumero dos por favor!  You will game happy, save money on the electric bill and save the planet!!!! 

*I gave myself a thumbs down for writing in broken Spanish.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Neumero dos por favor!  You will game happy, save money on the electric bill and save the planet!!!!
> 
> *I gave myself a thumbs down for writing in broken Spanish.



I thanked you just so you would have 2k thanks!


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I thanked you just so you would have 2k thanks!



OMG...  They cannot get rid of the thanks system soon enough!  That's just too many thanks... 

*Thumbs up and a thanks for you sir!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> OMG...  They cannot get rid of the thanks system soon enough!  That's just too many thanks...
> 
> *Thumbs up and a thanks for you sir!



LOL thanks so I guess instead of the thanks and stars we will have thumbs up thumbs down under our names?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Neumero dos por favor!  You will game happy, save money on the electric bill and save the planet!!!!
> 
> *I gave myself a thumbs down for writing in broken Spanish.



LOL...
Don't forget, I am gonna start folding. O BTW, I gave you a thumbs up cuz I dont wanna see you in the negatives!!!



jbunch07 said:


> LOL thanks so I guess instead of the thanks and stars we will have thumbs up thumbs down under our names?



That is a yes.


----------

